

Ask HN: How to pitch an idea through email - hansy

I absolutely hate pitching my ideas through email, but sometimes it's necessary to establish that initial contact.<p>What are some tips to successfully doing so?
======
coryl
\- Keep it short and sweet, most people are email overloaded and don't have
time to read the details

\- Tell an amazing, interesting story about yourself and your idea

\- Your email "Subject:" must be optimized for a click through, especially if
you're hustling a CEO or busy exec. Make it attractive and craft it: it can't
sound spammy, but it has to be out of the ordinary.

\- Know your target; mention relevant facts and how they can help you

\- Lead them to an actionable conclusion (call me, skype me, lets meet for
coffee)

The ultimate objective of an email pitch isn't a the end goal (such as a hire,
or investment) - it's getting that next-step phone call or meeting. Keep that
in mind and you should be good!

~~~
ConceitedCode
Lots of emphasis on "know your target". Any person that you are pitching to
probably gets many other emails. That person can easily tell if you just copy
and pasted this email to other people.

~~~
Herwig
Couldn't agree more. Number one thing is show them how its valuable to them.
Make sure your pitch answers the question: Is it worth their time?

------
namank
Can you fit your idea in one phrase? _expedia but for dates, trade show type
booth but in retail stores, recommendation engine for everything_

You should start with that and then explain it on the next paragraph, which is
5 lines at the most.

Start and/or end the email with why you are emailing them; ending should
include action items, as people here have said

------
petervandijck
\- Keep it really, really short.

\- Provide links, ... so they can easily learn more.

\- Provide some kind of contact that they know (ie. "X said I should talk to
you.")

\- Keep it really, really short. No buzzwords/marketese whatsoever.

\- Ask for something (what's the reason you're contacting them?)

